# Chevy OEM all weather mats



## asmitty0010 (Jul 22, 2014)

Anybody have a part number for Gen 2 OEM all weather mats?

thanks


----------



## dp0074 (Jun 3, 2016)

My dealer told me they would be available mid-summer at the earliest.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Just the cargo mat for the trunk, 39029375 list is $70 nothing for the floor mats yet.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Greggul8r said:


> Just the cargo mat for the trunk, 39029375 list is $70 nothing for the floor mats yet.


You have a pic of it installed?


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

I used the mats from my 2014 for my 2016 premier. They are a little short in the back but they do the trick. I had ordered Lloyd rubber mats and i kept them when i turned my 14 cruze in.


----------



## KITTSS07 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have installed them on my 2017. See my before (Carpet) and after (All Weather) pics. Part# 39052638. Got them off eBay for $80.00 Brand new.


----------

